# Sergal generator



## Armaetus (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5980399/

People who love sergals really should stop using this to base their characters off and posting the results on their page.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 18, 2012)

As if we didn't have enough character generators.

It's also against the AUP to screenshot creations made with the linked submission and then uploading it to your FA gallery.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 20, 2012)

Generators themselves, so long as they abide by the AUP (You made it yourself, etc), are just fine.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 20, 2012)

I think OP was saying that "_If you have the slightest bit of creativity, you shouldn't use something like this._"
My reply was "_If you don't have the creativity to make your own character, you don't need to upload screenshots of one you made in something like this._"

As for generators themselves, I have no appeal for them. They're all well and good until problems arise.


----------



## Aldino (Oct 20, 2012)

I think its a pretty neat way to get a free ref of a relatively simple character, I myself have a simple character I need a ref of and would consider using the generator myself if I could find one of the right species. Whats the issue with these things anyway?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 20, 2012)

Aldino said:


> I think its a pretty neat way to get a free ref of a relatively simple character, I myself have a simple character I need a ref of and would consider using the generator myself if I could find one of the right species. Whats the issue with these things anyway?


The flooding effect
The thing is that generator is all the way back in 2011 and I havent seen it being abused thus probably constantly over looked...though Glaice may have now caused it to be more well known...that is folks actually do care about the forums (which I doubt cause I still hear thin skin furries saying the site forums is filled with trolls and mean people :V)


----------

